
Ask: What makes you an efficient front-end developer? - brailsafe
1) Are you efficient?
2) What sort of work environment, workflows, development patterns do you consider most important in getting things done?
3) How do you adapt?
4) Describe your work.
5) What would make it very difficult for you to get things done at a new company?
======
jrowley
I'll answer a few questions since no one else has yet.

1) I like to think I'm getting more efficient everyday? Some days yes, some
days no. There are so many tools to learn, it's hard to learn it all, but I
like to think I grow everyday.

2) I like using tmux with teamocil to setup my dev enviornment. I mainly use
react boilerplate for my frontend, with yarn and django or flask on the
backend running in virtualenv, using virtualenvwrapper. When I startup my
teamocil/tmux session, I open several panes that contain frontend and backend
dev servers, and it opens other panes that then open up the frontend and
backend repos in Atom. Having this easy to reproduce dev environment has saved
me countless hours, and it's nice to follow the identical process for new
projects (reduces cognitive load, if docs are missing).

3) I adapt by getting frustrated about something enough to I seek out a better
solution. Also I read hn often and look for interesting frontend tools/trends.

4) I work as a full stack dev at a small healthcare nonprofit. I am one of 2
full time sw engineers.

5) Antiquated build systems + bureaucracy would kill my vibe. Also disruptive
would be inefficient or ineffective communication channels between design team
or PMs or customers/clients.

~~~
brailsafe
Interesting answer. Your #5 would match mine exactly. I also find your
position interesting. Do you work remotely or in the office? Did you arrive
there after negative experiences in other places?

#2) Did you have any difficulty getting those build tools and stacks to work
together? I've done a (very) small amount of work using virtualenv and Flask
as part of the CKAN framework for open data portals. Haven't approached
integrating more complex front-end tooling yet, so I'd love to hear about what
kind of challenges you've overcome if any. I don't fully understand how the
current build system works on the backend but do believe jQuery is packaged in
by default.

~~~
jrowley
Hey don't have time to respond now but feel free to pm me. Details in my
profile!

